# Le petit loulou refuse de dormir seul



## seni (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Je garde actuellement en plus de 2 autres petits loulous un petit de 14 mois qui refuse de faire la sieste seul. Depuis tout petit ses parents l'ont habitué à accourir dès qu'il pleure et toutes les nuits il termine son dodo dans  leur lit puisqu'il hurle et il a gain de cause. 
Pendant un temps je suis resté vers lui le temps qu'il s'endorme mais avec les 2 autres petits je ne peux plus me le permettre.  J'essaie de le faire s'endormir seul ( c'est compliqué..) il se réveille au bout de 45 mn et c'est la galère. 
Il pleure également dès qu'il ne m'a plus dans son champ de vision la journée.  Si vous avez des conseils je suis preneuse car cela devient très difficile. Merci !!


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

du courage...


----------



## incognito (24 Novembre 2022)

de la fermeté avec les parents et avec le loulou chez toi

je sais, je vais me prendre une tape sur la main mais il y a un moment où il faut agir pour le bien de tous
l'enfant a besoin de dormir
les copains aussi
l'assmat a besoin de repos a minima
les parents ont besoin de dormir et de retrouver leur chambre


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

De la patience. L'enfant a plusieurs figures d'attachement. Ses parents bien sûr mais pas que. Vous aussi en êtes une. Le jeune enfant à la capacité, la compétence de s'adapter. Seule une sensation de sécurité à laquelle on n'apportera pas de réponses inadaptees lui permettra de se laisser aller à un sommeil apaisé.
Ses parents répondant à ses réveils ou micro réveil par aller le chercher et le couchant avec eux, l'enfant n'a pas la capacité à se rendormir seul. Il ne s'autorise à se rendormir que dans cette situation qui est devenue pour lui une routine. 
Chez vous, il aura la capacité, la compétence de s'endormir et retrouver son sommeil avec la routine que vous mettrez en place même si elle est différente de celle de ses parents. 
Donc il faudra "tenir" sur le temps long avec une routine que vous aurez mise en place. Il faut 3 semaines à l'enfant pour s'adapter, laisser le temps à l'enfant de s'adapter et s'autoriser à dormir dans une routine qui le securisera. C'est une moyenne bien sûr. Parfois c'est rapide et parfois plus long. 
Un accueil collectif ne permet pas le fonctionnement des parents qui de plus semble inadapté.


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

J’ai connu cette situation ( l’enfant a dormi dans la chambre de papa maman voire dans leur lit jusqu’à presque ses 3 ans, elle est tombée enceinte) et c’était compliqué. Chez lui  il était endormi au porte-bébé et encore allaité. Il avait 14 mois ( son arrivée a été repoussée à cause du Covid). Il hurlait dès que je le couchais dans son lit même si je restais avec lui alors je l’endormais dans la poussette au rdc. Il dormait 30/45 min. Je fermais les volets. Il n’avait pas de doudou et malgré ma demande il en avait un qu’occasionnellement. J’ai demandé avec insistance un vêtement avec l’odeur de la maison, de maman. J’ai rien lâché mais ça a été dur. Il pleurait aussi au moment de la séparation. Ça a fini par payer ( j’avais un accueilli de 2 mois de moins) et plus de problème pour la sieste, il pouvait même dormir 3h ! La maman m’a demandé pour le petit frère mais j’ai refusé


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Je suis parvenue à le faire dormir sans pleur avec de la patience, en instaurant un moment de calme avant le couché et je mettais de la musique douce dans sa chambre ainsi qu'une veilleuse


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Et voilà encore une fois des PE qui n'ont pas anticipé le fait que leur enfant allait devoir être accueilli par une ass mat qui aura d'autres enfants à s'occuper en plus du leur ! ils sont de plus en plus IRRESPONSABLES ! excusez-moi mais je le pense ainsi ...  🤔


----------



## seni (24 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses. J'installe effectivement une routine à ce bout de choux. Moment de calme et une petite musique, je lui parle doucement pour le rassurer mais c'est dure.  Je vais patienter et essayer de continuer la routine un moment comme vous me le conseillé mais j'ai des parents qui insiste pour que je le lève au bout de ses 45 mn de sieste. J'essaie de le rendormir car il est fatigué et ce n'est pas assez à son age .Je leur ai dit gentillement qu'il faudra qu'ils arretent rapidement de le prendre dans le lit mais ils veulent dormir ( ce que je peux comprendre) ...c'est compliqué tout ça


----------



## seni (24 Novembre 2022)

Par contre je n'ai aucun soucis au moment de la séparation. Il est tout content de venir à la maison .Tout est nickel sauf ce gros point qu'est son temps de repos insuffisant associé à sa peur d'être seul


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Nous savons à présent qu'il faut minimum 3 semaines à un cerveau humain pour accepter une nouvelle routine comme habituelle.
Il est donc normal que ce soit compliqué pour lui, surtout qu'au départ tu es rentré dans sa routine (ce qui était logique). Mais pour lui, pourquoi devrait il comprendre que ce que tu as fais n'est plus possible alors qu'en prime se sont ses habitudes aussi chez lui.
Quelles solutions?
Lui expliquer calmement mais fermement qu'à présent vous vous connaissez bien, qu'il sait qu'il peut avoir confiance en toi et connait très bien la maison, qu'ici la règle pour TOUS les enfants est de dormir calmement à la sieste AVEC son Doudou-Tétine, qu'il peut être assuré que Nounou veille sur le sommeil de TOUT le MONDE depuis la pièce à côté et vient TOUJOURS chercher les enfants dès que c'est l'heure de se lever, que TOUT le MONDE s'est bien reposer. Qu'il est donc inutile de crier dans le lit car TOUT le MONDE a BESOIN de se reposer.
Tu peux aussi coucher les copains en premier ainsi il verra que c'est pareil pour les autres, un bisou et à tout à l'heure.
Bien sur il faut tenir bon.

Bien sur si les PE ont la bonne idée de suivre le mouvement ça ira plus vite mais ce n'est pas indispensable.


----------



## Aurore50 (25 Novembre 2022)

A incognito 

En tant que p-e si une am exprime de la fermeté envers moi je la remets à sa place.

De plus être fermé avec un enfant qui a des difficultés d’endormissement c’est vraiment méconnaître la psychologie de l’enfant et le mécanisme de l’endormissement 

Un enfant à qui tu vas dire : maintenant tu peux bien pleurer je ne reviens pas finira par s’endormir oui… mais d’épuisement et de résignation. Donc pas de lâcher prise pour le sommeil 

Des chercheurs ont prouvé le lien entre cette forme d’endormissement et l’insomnie de l’adulte.

C’est comme si je disais à ton fils que maintenant il a 18 ans et qu’il peut prendre sur lui pour les interactions sociales. Complètement improductif


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 a dit: 


> A incognito
> 
> En tant que p-e si une am exprime de la fermeté envers moi je la remets à sa place.


et si un pe me remet a ma place pour ça je lui réponds que chez moi c'est comme ça et qu'il peut chercher ailleurs si pas content
là le pe demande a l'am de lever l'enfant après 45min de sieste ce qui est loin d'être suffisant en terme de besoin de sommeil 
comment on appel ça?? ha oui.. de la maltraitance
quant à imposer un endormissement dans le lit des parents juste pour son petit confort personnel au détriment de l'enfant qui lui sera en souffrance quand il ne sera plus dans le lit parental... c'est quand même loin d'être bienveillant envers... tout le monde...

vous voilà remise a votre place aussi


----------



## seni (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore 50 ,Personnellement aucune fermeté pour moi avec les parents, j'essaie juste d'alerter les parents sur une situation qui n'est pas normale. Je ne laisse pas non plus pleurer le bout de choux. J'y vais régulièrement pour le rassurer afin qu'il se rendorme mais il ne veut pas être seul.
Merci griselda également pour la réponse


----------



## incognito (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 a dit: 


> A incognito
> 
> En tant que p-e si une am exprime de la fermeté envers moi je la remets à sa place.
> 
> ...


la fermeté n'est pas synonyme de laisser l'enfant pleurer des heures, je n'ai jamais dit ça !
la fermeté est dans le fait que l'on dort dans son lit, que c'est l'heure (signes de fatigue), que tout le monde se repose en silence, que JE prends aussi du repos pour bien m'occuper de lui, et que ce n'est pas la peine de hurler cela ne changera rien à la situation.

et là ce n'est pas que de la difficulté d'endormissement c'est aussi (et surtout) un problème de cycles

je ne vais pas prendre un enfant dès qu'il ouvre la bouche, c'est comme cela que les cycles ne s'enchaînent pas car très souvent il dort ! il chouine, pleure un peu mais si tu le prends ou si tu y vas de suite tu coupes son sommeil et l'enchaînement des cycles

et oui, je parle beaucoup  avec les parents, leur dit aussi plus "durement"(au bout d'un moment où rien ne change pour le bien-être de leur enfant)
et j'ai actuellement une petite qui n'enchaîne que très mal ses cycles, je n'y vais pas car c'est pire que tout pour elle, cela la fait hurler car elle ne comprend pas que je ne la prenne pas, je ne suis pas maman et je n'ai pas de sein actif pour la tétée réconfort (qui la réveille définitivement d'ailleurs)
avec la maman nous avons beaucoup discuté, elle sait que sa fille pleure entre les cycles, elle la laisse se rendormir seule (sans la laisser hurler bien sûr) et nous voyons du mieux et la puce est bien plus reposée


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Il y a d'excellentes formations sur le sommeil.
J'en ai suivi une au mois d'octobre dernier. 
Il est toujours plus facile d'argumenter avec nos employeurs sur ce sujet si difficultés en ayant un support. 
Il ne s'agit pas de mettre dos à dos parents et assistantes maternelles mais de disposer d'outils et surtout de faire confiance à l'enfant.


----------



## Lijana (25 Novembre 2022)

Catie avec quel organisme?
Cela m’intéresse


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Organisé par mon RPE avec l'expertise de deux infirmieres puéricultrices qui font partie d'une association qui s'appelle Ti Liamou.


----------



## Lijana (25 Novembre 2022)

Merci!


----------



## Aurore50 (25 Novembre 2022)

A kikine,

Merci pour la leçon, je vous rappelle que le lien pe am est un lien de subordonné à employeur, on sait bien nous le rappeler, Peut être que vous estimez que dans la vie, c'est à l'employé de remettre son employeur à sa place, mais en que vous le vouliez ou non, le fait d'avoir les avantages de salariée mérite aussi qu'on en accepte les inconvénients, à savoir que le lien de subordination, c'est dans l'autre sens. Sinon, il faut âtre indépendante, avec les risques que cela comporte.

Perso, une am comme vous, avec toutes les critiques qu'elle fait sur les parents, et qui ne trouve jamais un contrat qui lui convienne, ce qu'elle me dit ne me fait ni chaud ni froid.

Bonne journée à vous et vos 3 filles


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

auore... merci pour le fou rire......


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 la dernière maman qui m'a dit "c'est moi la patronne" a eu ma démission vite bien fait ! perso j'ai eu une ass mat pour mon fils ainé il y a plus de 30 ans et pour moi c'était la seconde maman de mon fils alors un PE comme vous je m'en passe aussi ... ce n'est pas la relation que j'attends d'un PE !


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Ce qui doit nous guider c'est le bien de l'enfant. Et si possible main dans la main avec les parents. Ce n'est pas une question de subordonnés et de supérieurs. C'est plutôt une question de professionalisme et de bienveillance dans le cadre d'un accueil collectif qui impose des contraintes. Si on ne se rejoint pas la dessus et bien chacun part de son côté.


----------



## Emily (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore 50

Les avantages en tant que salariée ?
Étant assistantes maternelles nous n'avons aucuns avantages.

Vous même je ne pense pas que vous feriez notre métier pour moins de 4€ de l'heure avec toutes les responsabilités que nous avons.

Le respect mutuel entre employeur et salarié est primordial dans notre métier.
Mais en vous lisant vous êtes employeur donc au dessus de tout ! 
Si nous n'étions pas là vous devriez trouver un autre système de garde.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 faites notre travail pendant quelques mois et vous ne penserez plus comme vous le faites ... on se doit d'un côté comme de l'autre travailler main dans la main et ne pas parler d'employé employeur pour montrer sa supériorité !!! vous avez une ass mat qui travaille pour vous ??? si oui je la plains il faut qu'elle se tienne à carreau !!! 🤔🤨😤


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

*Il y a les parents qui sont en demande de conseils et qui les appliquent ce que j’ai constatés, et d’autres à qui aucun conseil ne doit être donné, donc l’AM sait à quoi s’en tenir et fait chez elle ce qui est le mieux pour l’enfant, et AUSSI pour les autres accueillis, à ne SURTOUT PAS oublier, car ils existent et ont besoin de dormir.*

📢 Donc les parents qui ne font aucun effort, c’est malheureusement LEUR problème et celui de l’enfant, et l’essentiel est que tout rentre dans l’ordre chez l’AM ce qui est en général le cas. 

J’ai eu comme mes collègues des cododo à gogo, des parents ont été ouverts aux propositions qu’ils ont appliquées, et j’ai eu curieusement ou PAS des mamans travaillant en crèche qui n’arrivent pas à gérer ce problème de sommeil .... pourtant « éducatrice jeunes enfants » à la crèche ... etc ... et même au niveau alimentation 🤔

*Donc notre métier TRÈS enrichissant au niveau des enfants supers géniaux chez nous, et le comportement des parents où il faut être SUPER Assistante Maternelle pour gérer certains parents qui connaissent TOUT et ne veulent RIEN entendre. *

conclusion : 

L’Assistante Maternelle fait en fonction de chaque parent, car évidemment lorsque les parents appliquent les suggestions de l’AM, ils n’ont qu’un mot MERCI.

Ce qui a été de nombreuses fois pour moi, dont un divorce même évité l’année dernière, car le mari n’en pouvait plus de l’enfant constamment dans le lit .... bonjour l'intimité du couple. D’ailleurs, les cadeaux viennent toujours de ce papa avec un clin d’oeil et ça me fait rire à chaque fois.   

Donc aux parents de faire le nécessaire, l’AM n’est pas chez les parents !


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Ce que j’ai PERSONNELLEMENT constaté*  UN ÉNORME RESPECT* d'employeurs de grandes entreprises et je n’ai même su parfois qu’en fin de contrat leur statut, comme l’un numéro 3 d’une grande entreprise cotée au CAC 40. 

Par contre, lorsque j’ai eu 2 fois des « soucis » vite remis en place, car il ne faut ABSOLUMENT PAS se faire bouffer par un PE, c’étaient des PE travaillant en crèche avec un statut soi-disant « supérieur » à une AM mais pas capable de gérer leur propre enfant !  

*Donc tout ça pour dire, ne pas se laisser intimider par un statut « employeur - salarié » car ce qui est clair c’est que nous sommes INDÉPENDANTS et pouvons choisir et arrêter tout contrat. *

Plusieurs fois, des PE m’ont dit que l’on me considérait + comme une « prestataire de service » qu’une salariée car l’on fait TOUT comme une petite entreprise SAUF que nous avons heureusement un BS lorsque nous avons dans l’ENORME MAJORITÉ des employeurs nos salaires en bonne et due forme.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

En tout cas je ne réveille certainement pas l'enfant au bout de 45 mn ici c'était plus près de 3h de sieste et je vous assure que je ne les entendais pas !!! maintenant oui Chantou j'ai déjà pu donner quelques conseils sur X chose écoutés ou pas je m'en moque au moins c'était dit !!! parfois on me remerciait 🥳... mais de toute façon chez moi je fais comme je l'entends et j'ai toujours eu de bons résultats donc je termine ma carrière sur un bon constat ... maintenant je ne demande à personne de faire comme moi chacune fait en fonction de ses désirs de ses valeurs etc ... mais je me rends compte que les nouveaux PE (pas tous) sont un peu perdus avec leurs bébés et toutes ces nouvelles méthodes ... et veulent parfois les faire appliquer chez nous ... il faut juste en parler avec l'ass mat lors des entretiens et elle dira si oui ou non elle sera d'accord !


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

J’ai un couple d’employeurs géniaux, super adorables, il faut dire qu’ils gèrent une grande entreprise donc sont habitués aux relations employeur/employés. Ils me traitent vraiment avec respect et beaucoup de complicités aussi.

Hier j’ai eu un grand calendrier de l’entreprise car je leur en avais parlé car ma banque ne les a toujours pas reçus 👎🏼😡 donc hier le papa arrive avec son grand sourire et je lui sors « * si c’est pour les étrennes, je n’ai pas d’espèce et il ne faut pas inverser les rôles » on a vraiment éclaté de Rire*

Là en vous écrivant, il m’envoie un sms s’il peut me déposer des calendriers derrière mon portillon

Et devinez quoi


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Calendrier de l’avent ...je vais aller vite au 25 😂🤪
Alors le 1er petits bonbons pour ne pas tousser au cinoche à cause de la clim. Excellent et dans un petit ramequin en plastique, hyper hygiénique 👍

Bon je vais direct où ça me plaît, il y a des images hyper intelligent

SUPER BONS LES FILLES, désolée mais j’aurais aimé partager mais je ne peux pas .... et TANT MIEUX 🧟‍♀️

Franchement un DÉLICE et pdt la sieste ... encore MIEUX


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Ça me fait HYPER PLAISIR mieux que des bouteilles d’alcool  👎🏼😡

Un sachet « tisane du Roy » 👉🏽 Hop pour ma fifille

Alors j’ouvre tout car la poubelle jaune pour les cartons c’est ce soir 😅🙌

Il y a bcp de petits ramequins pour le cinoche ... sympa pour les spectateurs qui ne m’entendront plus dès le début à tousser... merci patron 🤪


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Heu ... Chantou c'est une case par jour ! 🙃😉 Heureuse Chantou ! 🎁


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Et on est pas encore en décembre ! 
(Fin de la digression, promis !)


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Il ne faut pas grand-chose parfois pour qu'on soit heureuse ... mais avec certains PE c'est 0 donc ceux-là je les oublie ... et mieux vaut encore ne rien attendre pour ne pas être déçue !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Alors je vous avoue ...j’ai un peu ..‘BEAUCOUP déconner ...j’ai envie de vomir ... pourtant pâte de fruit excellente, truffe, même et j’ADORE pâte d’amende 😋 franchement il a vu juste et en + super drôle à ouvrir toutes ces cases  ... j’aurais pas aimé attendre chaque jour à ouvrir  ...

et il m’a envoyé un sms si j’avais vu. Pourtant je lui ai dit « super merci »
Mais dans sa grosse bagnole il ne doit pas lire les sms ... bizarre

Ah oui et hier, les couches toujours au dernier moment ...ce n’est pas leur truc, il me dit « je vous les fais livrer chaque semaine » 😁😂 heu... je lui rétorque « *faut pas exagérer... y penser tous les jeudis et basta* » 🙌😀


----------



## Aurore50 (25 Novembre 2022)

A toutes celles qui se revendiquent indépendantes...

Savez vous que l'indemnisation Pole Emploi dépend du fait qu'il y ait un lien de subordination?

Si vous reniez ce lien, pourquoi Pole Emploi vous indemniserait-il?

Donc oui, vous voulez les avantages du statut salarié et pas les inconvénients.
Employeur a une signification très précise, je vous invite à consulter le dictionnaire.

Donc moi, une am qui me remet à ma place ou qui veut être ferme avec moi comme si j'étais sa salariée ou autre, elle dépasse ses droits.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Et bien je plains votre ass mat si une travaille pour vous elle a donc juste à fermer sa bouche même pas donner un petit conseil même si vous ne le suivez pas c'est vrai que vous êtes au dessus d'une pauvre ass mat ... et on ne dit pas que vous êtes la salariée d'une ass mat qui va vous remettre à votre place mais vous n'êtes pas non plus sa patronne ... on parle d'employé-employeur puisque nous avons un salaire ... mais parler avec vous ne sert à rien ... 😤


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Mon mari est chef d'entreprise. Je lui ai fait lire vos posts. Affligeant ! Autorité ne veut pas dire autoritarisme. Je vous invite à consulter le dictionnaire !


----------



## booboo (25 Novembre 2022)

Alors hiérarchiser nos relations avec les parents, cela n'amène jamais rien de bon. Il n'y a qu'à voir les témoignages de beaucoup d'assistantes maternelles qui ont eu affaire à des parents qui ont voulu jouer au '' petit chef'', puisque devenus parents employeurs du jour au lendemain, sans en connaitre malheureusement tous les rouages.
Nous sommes des professionnelles de la petite enfance, et notre rôle est de s'occuper de nos petits accueillis dans la bienveillance et la bientraitance. Et pour y arriver, nous devons travailler en étroite collaboration avec les parents de ces enfants, en toute intelligence et non pas sur des bases de dominateur / dominé.
Donc même si dans les faits, les parents sont mes employeurs, j'avoue je ne me sens pas leur ''employée" comme on peut l'entendre dans le sens général du terme ; donc je travaille avec eux en toute intelligence, avec des rapports cordiaux et respectueux. Tout est affaire  de ton et de posture ; un parent qui commence à mal me traiter (par son attitude, son vocabulaire, sa manière d'être),je ne me laisserai pas faire (mais en fait comme dans tous les métiers, j'ai travaillé dans le privé et mes supérieurs ne s'y sont jamais amusés : le respect c'est dans les deux sens ).
Par la force des choses, nous sommes obligées de devenir des pros de l'administration aussi, et de par notre expérience, nous en savons beaucoup sur les contrats, la CCN, etc...  donc de temps en temps, même les employées que nous sommes, se permettent de conseiller et d'orienter les parents qui nous emploient.

Bref, un seul mot C O M M U N I C A T I O N. (sans oublier le sujet à la base : l'enfant !!!! )


----------



## Aurore50 (25 Novembre 2022)

En l'occurrence, ici ce n'est pas moi qui joue le petit chef, mais les am  qui écrivent qu'il faut reprendre les parents, qu'il faut se montrer fermes avec eux et qui veulent se mêler de ce qui se passe chez eux. Je ne fais pas preuve d'autoritarisme chez mon am mais elle non plus chez moi. Il ne faut pas tout confondre. Et pour Cathy, si votre mari accepte qu'une de ses salariées le remette en place, libre à lui, chacun sa méthode de management


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Pour qu'une entreprise marche il faut de la cohésion et du respect ne vous en déplaise et le respect c'est dans les deux sens. S'occuper d'un enfant dans un cadre familial ce n'est pas s'occuper d'enfants dans un cadre collectif. Souffrez l'idée que nous ne sommes pas de doux idiots mais que nous ayons des capacités de réflexion que nous mettons au service de vos enfants ! Me demanderiez vous de coucher votre nouveau né sur le ventre, tout employeur que vous soyez je vous dirai non ! Ce n'est qu'un exemple bien sûr. Et ce n'est pas un ton supérieur qui me ferai changer d'avis ... Mais changer d'employeur oui, certainement !


----------



## Aurore50 (25 Novembre 2022)

Une fois de plus Catie, vous êtes à côté. Ici, tout le monde admet que l'am peut recadrer l'employeur, ça ne choque personne. Si c'est votre notion du contrat, soit. Mais un employeur qui recadre une am, ça non!!! Euh...j'ai loupé un épisode?


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

Sur le forum nous répondons aux questions qui sont posées. Nous pouvons  dire à certains collègues que leur positionnement peut ne pas nous sembler professionnel. Ce n'est pas alors un jugement péremptoire mais un échange sur nos pratiques. Lisez bien le forum. Et non, le monde n'est ni tout blanc ni tout noir. Plutôt une nuance de gris.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

oh la la ... @Aurore50  ... *la relation AM et parents est HYPER IMPORTANTE surtout pour le bien de l’enfant, se mettre toujours ça en tête. *

C’est tellement SUPER une relation agréable et joyeuse. Ouvrir la porte avec le sourire des 2 cotés, quel bonheur et l’enfant le ressent énormément donc ATTENTION. 

J’espère franchement que vous n’avez pas cette attitude vis à vis de votre assistante maternelle. 

*Bon et bien je vais les adorer mes employeurs lundi ...  
*


----------



## incognito (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 a dit: 


> A toutes celles qui se revendiquent indépendantes...
> 
> Savez vous que l'indemnisation Pole Emploi dépend du fait qu'il y ait un lien de subordination?
> 
> ...


alors pas de bol, je ne suis pas inscrite à pole emploi

et je ne donne pas des ordres, je donne des conseils, des observations aux parents pour le bien de leur enfant, nuance de taille je pense

et être salarié ne veut pas dire être "une serpillière" c'est dit !


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui Aurore confond tout et je pense que son ass mat (puisqu'elle en a bien une pour son enfant) ne doit même pas oser lever un cil !!! perso je donne des conseils qd je pense qu'un PE en a besoin mais çà s'arrête là !!! et perso je n'accepte pas non plus qu'un PE me donne d'ordre j'explique ma façon de travailler avec les petits dès le premier entretien donc il signe avec moi en connaissance de cause de ce que j'accepte ou pas et on n'y reviens plus sauf si le PE y déroge !!! j'ai souvent passé 3 années avec des PE et pas une parole plus haute que l'autre d'un côté comme de l'autre ... çà s'appelle le RESPECT !


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Ce soir la femme de l’employeur qui m’a apporté les calendriers et la boîte de friandises, est donc venue et je lui dis que son fils a un super nouveau manteau et elle me rétorque que sa mère lui a dit  « tu n’as pas la honte pour son manteau trop petit » concernant son ancien manteau pourtant de marque.

En réalité, un manteau au dessus de l'âge De l'enfant, et très beau sauf très mal taillé, vraiment très petit, et c'était un cadeau qui n’a servi qu’un mois à l’enfant.

Je lui ai dit en rigolant que j'étais entièrement d’accord avec sa mère, mais que je m'étais «retenue » de ne pas lui dire. Franchement on a éclaté de rire toutes les 2, car elle sait que je suis franche et que ça m'avait «coûté » de ne pas lui dire ... mais que j’avais fait l’effort, car je savais et attendais avec impatience le moment où le petit aurait eu un nouveau manteau.

*Relation entièrement SAINE et pas d’arrière pensée, et ça fait du bien pour tout le monde d’être cool 👍

@Aurore50 ... revoyez votre façon de nous voir, car franchement les AM sont hyper courageuses, faire souvent 10 heures par jour, les bébés qui pleurent parfois non stop car problème vis à vis d’un cododo difficile à gérer et beaucoup de patience à avoir, etc beaucoup ne pourraient pas faire ce métier.*

J’ai bcp de PE qui se rendent compte de ce que je fais et de l’importance de mon travail, surtout au moment du confinement, où des PE étaient au bout de leur vie, ne supportant plus leur enfant et j’ai été considérée comme « un sauveur » lors du déconfinement et mes collègues ont eu les mêmes réflexions et ressentis.

*Donc réfléchissez à tout ça ... *


----------



## Aurore50 (25 Novembre 2022)

Honnêtement Chantou j'estime que tous les métiers sont contraignants, venez faire le mien également et vous ne serez pas déçue!!! Tout se passe bien avec mon am mais si elle s 'avisait de se montrer ferme avec moi ou de me faire la leçon avec mon enfant, j'estimerais qu'elle outrepasse ses droits. Je ne suis pas une enfant, je reste son employeur. Après ça a l'air d'être un concept qui dépasse tout le monde ici. On ne peut pas vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre. Donc continuez à ergoter sur le parent qui a des devoirs, certaines ici ont l'air d'être des juristes d'entreprise lol, mais il y a des droits et des devoirs des 2 côtés...et réfléchissez à ce que j'ai écrit sur Pole Emploi et la subordination. Un jour, à force de claironner que vous êtes indépendantes, certains pourraient changer les règles...et vous appliquer les conditions d'indépendant


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Aurore vous le faites exprès ou quoi ??? si votre ass mat s'avisait à faire ... et outrepasserait ses droits ??? juste oser vous donner un conseil elle ne le peut même pas ?... mais j'oubliais qu'une personne comme vous est surement parfaite ? de quel droit vous parlez ainsi vous jouez au chefaillon un point c'est tout et nous sommes toutes d'accord sur ce fait !!! et oui justement vous travaillez dans quoi je suis curieuse de le savoir !!! et vous direz après pourquoi !!! vous parlez de concept moi je vous parle de respect ce que vous n'avez absolument pas envers notre profession ... le beurre ? quel beurre ? et franchement l'argent à 3 euros net de l'heure pour ma part ... vous vous moquez de notre travail chère madame ... 😣


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Alors au niveau POLEEMPLOI je ne connais pas car je ne savais pas que l’on pouvait y avoir droit, ayant toujours eu mes places prises ... j’ai travaillé à l’extérieur et je connais très bien le monde du travail.

Je suis AM depuis 16 ans et j’ai vu toutes sortes de parents, des PE très bien et d’autres qui s’y croyaient vraiment et *souvent ce sont des personnes qui n’ont pas de haut poste, et qui font ... je ne sais pourquoi ...leur « petit chef » comportement très invraisemblable.*

Je peux vous assurer que ce genre de parents pourrissent moralement leur AM et sur ce forum, grâce à l’experience de beaucoup d’AM, nous pouvons donner des conseils à nos collègues comment procéder pour ne pas se faire « bouffer » et grâce à ce forum, bcp ont pris de l'assurance et se sont défendus contre des PE indélicats.

Des parents hautains ... nous essayons de faire avec et parfois sommes obligés de les remettre à leur place. *Nous sommes salariés certes, mais pas des « serpillières » comme a dit très justement incognito.

Donc grâce à ce forum, nous donnons des conseils et du courage à celle ou celui qui a posté, car parfois c’est très dur d’affronter un PE qui vous prend de haut et qui pense avoir la science infuse.*

Perso je considère le métier d'assistante maternelle comme un métier TRÈS HONORABLE et VALORISANT et le parent qui ne penserait pas de la sorte en me rabaissant, je le remettrais SANS AUCUN PROBLÈME à sa place et il serait sur le fil pour avoir ma démission et je le mettrais dans une GROSSE galère pour trouver une autre AM, en faisant fonctionner mon réseau « radio tamtam »


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonne soirée à toutes 😉


----------



## kikine (26 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 a dit: 


> certaines ici ont l'air d'être des juristes d'entreprise lol,


oui, il me semble qu'il y a une ancienne juriste ici, et pas mal d'entre nous ont fait des hautes études avant de se reconvertir ass mat


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Chantou et Angèle, je n'ai jamais dit que le métier d'am était rabaissant.

Je dis juste qu'il s'inscrit dans un cadre légal, que beaucoup d'am ignorent.

Et pout info, Angèle, mon am ne doit pas être si malheureuse que ça. Quand j'étais enceinte de mon 2ème, en même temps qu'une autre maman, elle m'a demandé de l'avoir en garde, alors que mes horaires sont plus contraignants que ceux de l'autre maman (je suis contrôleur aérien et mon mari médecin...). Elle nous a dit qu'elle appréciait de travailler avec nous car tout était carré et qu'elle aimait travailler ainsi. Contrairement à ce que vous écrivez, il y a beaucoup de respect entre nous mais chacune sait rester à sa place.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Oui donc les 3 euros de l'heure de l'heure vous ne pouvez même pas imaginer ce que cela puisse être et encore heureux que nous ayons les avantages des impôts et du pôle emploi (et encore de ce côté-là on craint le pire !)  !!! j'ai eu des contacts récemment avec une charmante personne qui travaillait également dans un grand aéroport et elle avait 3500 euros de salaire ... et votre mari est médecin ! donc vous êtes des "privilégiés" d'où le fait que vous vous pensez supérieurs mais on peut rester modestes dans les relations avec les autres on peut apprendre à tout âge ... et pour INFO ce n'est pas le métier qui est rabaissant c'est quand on "tombe" sur des PE comme vous qu'on le ressent ... il y a du respect entre vous et votre ass mat 'tu m'étonnes" vous ne seriez pas à même qu'elle vous donne le moindre conseil alors elle doit savoir à quoi s'en tenir avec vous la pauvre ... bonne continuation chère Madame. 😔


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Chère Angèle, pour les 3€ de l'heure, il y a plein de métiers qui gagnent beaucoup plus. Votre métier est un choix, comme j'ai choisi le mien. 

Et pour mon am, ne vous inquiétez pour elle, comme déjà dit , elle a choisi de retravailler avec nous alors qu'elle est très demandée, je ne pense pas qu'elle soit maso...


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50. 
Vous me manquiez presque ! 
Vous allez illuminer ma journée je le sens ! 
Voyez vous je suis tout à la fois, assistante maternelle agréée, directrice des ressources humaines (et oui, j'ai la chance de pouvoir choisir mes employeurs), comptable, psychologue (ce qui semble loin d'être votre cas), archiviste, responsable.paie, juriste car nos employeurs ignorent notre convention collective, 
 et j'en passe ! Difficile de "rester à sa place" comme vous dites quand nous sommes de véritables couteaux suisse. Peut être que si nous étions rémunérés à la juste valeur de notre investissement, capacités et responsabilités auriez vous un regard moins réducteur sur notre profession et sachez que notre responsabilité est le bien être de l'enfant. A ce titre, il est de notre responsabilité de savoir donner des conseils aux parents, de savoir dire non quand cela s'impose et en cela nous n'outrepassons en rien ce que vous estimez être notre "place". 
Sur ce, n'hésitez pas à poster. Vous avez un possible avenir dans l'humour (noir).  C'est bien d'aider et soutenir les nouveaux talents 🤩


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Novembre 2022)

Catie, je pense, hélas, que salaire rime souvent avec respect, ça ne devrait pas être ainsi, mais c'est un fait.
Le dénominateur commun entre une AM, une hôtesse de caisse, une aide ménagère,  une aide soignante, un livreur...métiers mal rémunérés, pour certains avec tâches ingrates MAiS Pourtant indispensables (vu avec le covid).
De tout temps à jamais, on s'essaie plus facilement les pieds sur les 1ers de corvées.
Je me souviens de ma grand mère qui me racontait qu'une vieille tante était au "service" d'une famille bourgeoise.
A l'époque, on plaçait les jeunes filles, de milieux modestes, après le certificat d'études, dans des familles bourgeoises pour entretenir la maison, s'occuper des enfants, faire la cuisine etc
La "Maîtresse de maison" lui faisait une vie d'enfer et la traîtais limite comme un chien. Un jour, pour se venger, que la vaisselle n'était pas assez propre, selon la dame, cette vieille tante de ma grand mère, s'est mise à cracher dans la vaisselle pour la faire briller.
Quant au mari de la dame, il trouvait, la "petite bonne" bien à son goût.
Voilà, pour la petite anecdote.
Même, si les choses, ont évolué depuis, et fort heureusement, il y a encore des métiers mal considérés, c'est un fait.
La rémunération appelle, bien souvent, le respect


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Novembre 2022)

Mon mari, vient de milieu très modeste, de milieu agricole, dans une France, très "reculée", ATTENTION pas du tout péjoratif dans ma bouche, je viens moi, aussi de la France profonde, mon père était Berger, donc....
Bref, mon mari est directeur de recherches, beaucoup, sont très surpris quand ils apprennent ce qu'il fait dans la vie et n'y croient pas de primes abords, tellement, il n'a pas l'habit de la fonction, il ne "se la pète pas", alors qu'il le pourrait largement,  SURTOUT, n'a jamais oublié d'où il vient.
Tous les deux, nous sommes de fervents militants, pour la reconnaissance des métiers mal considérés et dévalués.
Malheureusement, beaucoup encore, confondent salaires et respect.
Si vous saviez, le nombre de gens  (aisées), pour beaucoup, venant de grandes villes, que nous avons vus défiler, dans notre enfance à tous les deux, qui trouvaient nos parents "bien sympathiques et rafraîchissants" et qui étaient bien contents de pouvoir manger des produits du terroir sains (et oui, nos parents faisaient du bio, bien avant qu'on en parle, que ça devienne une mode), mais qui n'avaient AUCUNE idée du travail que ça impliquait et qui négociaient au rabais, le fruit de leurs labeurs (déjà qu à la base, ils vendaient largement en dessous des prix des grandes surfaces).
Encore, aujourd'hui, j'ai de la peine pour eux.
Alors, s'il vous plaît, la prochaine fois, que vous allez, sur vos lieux de vacances, si vous vous rendez à la ferme, pour acheter les produits des terroirs, RESPECTEZ, le travail de nos petits producteurs, merci pour eux !


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Nounounat mon papa était aussi berger ! et ma maman petit boniche chez des culs-terreux et pareil elle m'a raconté maintes fois que la patronne mettait tout sous clés et que jamais elle n'avait droit à une belle fraise ou une belle tomate du jardin qu'elle devait ramasser ... au final elle a fini par retirer toutes les fraises vertes et les fleurs des tomates !!! 👌j'aurais fait de même me connaissant car l'injustice de toute sorte m'insupporte au plus haut point !!!


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Marrant comme quoi vous me prêtez des propos qui ne sont pas les miens.

Une fois de plus, j'ai du respect pour mon am , qu'elle gagne bien ou pas sa vie , c'est son choix de carrière, l'important étant qu'elle ne se permette pas de me juger, ou juger ce qui se passe chez moi, ou qu'elle me fasse la morale sur mes habitudes avec mes enfants.
J'ai fait un prêt étudiant pour mes études, je ne dois rien à personne, et mon salaire ne regarde que moi. Si certaines veuillent travailler à 3€ de l'heure, c'est leur choix, j'en ai fait un autre

A Cathy, je suis ravie que vous soyez un couteau suisse et que vous ayez des responsabilités. Ne vous plaignez pas de votre salaire, s'il ne vous convient pas, changez de voie!!! Le mien tient compte de mes responsabilités, j'ai choisi et j'assume


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50, c'est un peu réducteur non, de dire que c'est un choix d'être rémunérée à 3 € de l'heure 🤔
Il y a une grande disparité de taux horaire dans notre profession qui n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de l'accueil, mais qui subit la loi de l'offre et de la demande, d'être en ville, ou à la campagne etc...
De plus, dire à quelqu'un, quelque soit sa profession "vous n'avez qu'à faire autre chose" et bien, il y a tout un tas de paramètres et de parcours de vie, qui font que ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde.
Allez dire à un jeune qui n'a pas eu l'opportunité de faire des études pour tout un tas de raison (manque de moyens, financiers, scolaire, environnemental, difficulté d'apprentissage, léger handicap, migrants venant de pays en guerre ) etc...bah "Mon pauvre bonhomme", tu te plains d'être rémunéré comme un livreur à vélo (c'est un exemple), avec la considération qui va avec, "t'avais qu à être médecin !" Il ou elle l'aurait bien voulut, mais tout, n'est pas si simple !
Chère Aurore, prenez un peu de hauteur, les AMS à 3€ de l'heure, n'est pas un choix, on peut aimer un métier mais regretter une rémunération qui n'est pas en adéquation avec la responsabilité que ce métier implique.
Tout n'est pas si binaire !


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Novembre 2022)

Angèle, de quel coin étiez-vous ?
Moi de Bagnères de Bigorre


----------



## nounou ohana (26 Novembre 2022)

les filles vous perdez votre temps avec cette dame qui a l'air (et certainement la chanson) si parfaite..

Il y a ce qu'elle écrit ici sur ce forum et certainement ce qu'elle vie en vrai qui probablement est différent.. Il faut bien qu'elle se sente indispensable..

Belle journée à toute


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Nounounath je fais partie des gens qui considèrent qu'on est acteur de sa vie.

Plein de gens dans mon entourage ont entrepris des reconversions personnelles, quelquefois à des âges avancés.

Alors on peut se cacher derrière des excuses ou assumer.

Quand on me dit qu'ici beaucoup se sont reconverties (kikine), c'est bien un choix.
Personne n'est obligé de rester dans une situation où il n'est pas bien.

Donc si son salaire ne convient pas, on se bouge et on fait autre chose
Mais on ne vient pas sans arrêt se plaindre et se positionner en victime.
Je viens d'un milieu modeste aussi, j'ai décidé de m'en sortir et aujourd'hui en France l'école est gratuite, les prêts étudiants existent, j'ai choisi de bosser et j'en suis fière

Que les am soient peu payées, c'est un fait.
Qu'elle décident de rester, c'est leur choix
Qu'elles répètent en boucle que les employeurs ont des devoirs, ce qu'on lit souvent ici, c'est normal
Mais qu'elles arrêtent de passer sur leurs obligations à elles et sur les respect du droit.
Quand on reste sur la définition d'un contrat de travail, il y a lien de subordination
Le nier, c'est nier le contrat de travail et les avantages qui y sont liés


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

"Les avantages qui y sont liés ???" quels avantages ? jusqu'ici je ne vois qu'un contrat avantage plus les PE que les ass mat ou alors comme la convention a encore beaucoup de lacunes ... il faut y ajouter des clauses supérieures à la CCN si on tient à ne pas être corvéables à souhait ... avec accord des PE bien sûr mais qd on "tombe" sur des PE responsables ils signent sans problème ... vous n'en faites surement pas partie mais j'espère que vous qui avez bien réussi vous donnez un bon salaire à votre ass mat ? le cas contraire serait le comble !!! mais bon votre ass mat a choisi donc qu'elle soit bien payée ou pas vous indiffère certainement ? elle n'a qu'à changer de travail lol mais alors où mettriez-vos vos enfants ??? c'est la question à se poser ... et votre lien de subordination ?????????????????????? ... 🤧


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

NounouNat2 je suis en Beauce ...


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Avantages : Pole Emploi, IRCEM (chèques vacances, fonds de solidarité), prime d'installation CAF, arrêt maladie indemnisés Sécu+IRCEM , abattement fiscal , ce qui n'est pas le cas des indépendants (qui n'ont pas de lein de subordination)

Pour le salaire de mon am, c'est un accord entre elle et moi, aucune n'a mis un couteau sous la gorge à l'autre pour signer

Si elle s'arrête, il y a d'autres am, la crèche, les employés à domicile.

Mon lien de subordination, c'est juste la loi, que cela ne vous plaise pas, je n'y peux rien, cela est la définition d'un contrat de travail


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Juste pour info Angèle si mon mari est malade demain, il ne sera indemnisé par aucun régime, 0€ peu importe la maladie, il faut qu'il souscrive une assurance privée...et c'est le cas de beaucoup d'indépendants, qui quand ils sont couverts (commerçants, artisans) ont 7 jours de carence et ont juste 50% des régimes obligatoires.  Alors oui, le lien de subordination et la définition du contrat de travail , c'est important


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Novembre 2022)

Pas de médecine du travail, des horaires à rallonges, une maison qui ressemble à un bunker, des contrats qui n'offrent que très peu de visibilité et qui peuvent être rompus sans justification, le poids des pmi qui outrepassent le référentiel national et font la pluie et le beau temps, sans cesse devoir s'adapter à de nouveaux accueillis et a de nouveaux employeurs (dans les 5 dernières années j'ai eu 13 employeurs différents), le temps passé hors rémunération à recevoir des familles, expliquer contrats et convention collective, forfaits d'accueil, vérifier les déclarations des employeurs à Pajemploi, courir derrière nos salaires, nous former trop souvent en dehors de notre temps de travail ... Quand à nos conditions fiscales, elles sont là pour palier notre salaire horaire ridicule au vu de nos responsabilités. De plus, pour nous un temps plein ce n'est pas 35 heures. Nous pouvons légalement travailler jusqu'à 48 h par semaine. Ha, j'oubliais : pas de comité d'entreprise, de 13eme mois ... 
Alors excusez moi mais votre lien de subordination je m'en tamponne le coquillard.
Alors me direz vous pourquoi pratiquer un métier que vous décrivez si négativement ? 
Parce que j'aime les enfants, les accompagner au quotidien. Parce que dans ce metier je me sens utile. Que pour moi il a du sens. Par ce que pour moi c'est une vocation. Et il faut avoir du coeur dans ce que je fais au quotidien pour persévérer depuis maintenant 25 ans ! 
J'ai une licence en droit et j'ai travaillé dans un tout autre univers pendant plusieurs années avant de me reconvertir. Je préparais et gérais des dossiers d'expertise judiciaire. 
J'ai travaillé avec des magistrats, des experts. Maintenant je travaille avec des juristes, des hôtesses de caisse, des enseignants, des personnels de santé, parfois des chômeurs. Et à chaque fois ce n'est pas relation de subordination qui prévaut mais respect mutuel. J'ai des droits et des devoirs au même titre que mon employeur. C'est tout simple. 
Vous aimez les enfants ? Rejoignez notre profession qui bénéficie de tant d'avantages. Nous manquons étonnamment de candidats. 
A quand le prochain sketch ? Je suis fan ! 🤣


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50, non, on n'est pas toujours acteur de sa vie !
Pensez-vous qu'une femme battue ou un enfant maltraité sont acteurs de leurs vies ?
L'école n'est pas toujours gratuite en France, plusieurs écoles d'études supérieures sont payantes et bien chères.
L'égalité des chances, l'ascenseur social, même s'ils ont éxisté un temps, tendent à disparaître, de plus en plus.
Un élève, ayant des difficultés d'apprentissage, ne sera jamais médecin, ingénieur etc... ce n'est pas de sa faute, mais, il aura souvent un travail ingrat.
Ce n'est pas pour autant un enfant "glandeur".
Quant à votre mari, il n'aura peut être pas de "filets de protection" en cas de pépin, mais aura pû avec son, vos salaires, se faire une bonne retraite complémentaire, assurances etc... ce que même un "salarié" au smic, n'arrivera jamais à avoir.
Un médecin de ma famille vient de s'arrêter, par choix, 10 ans avant la retraite Et de sa bouche, dis bien, qu'il n'a pas et n'aura pas à se plaindre.
Allez dire à une hôtesse de caisse, aide soignante, AM de s'arrêter 10 ans avant la retraite, pas sûre qu elle vivra.
De plus, avec nos "GROS AVANTAGES" de salariées, nous n'avons pas de médecine du travail.
Combien de collègues ont des problèmes de santé (épaules, dos, poignets), ne devraient et ne peuvent plus exercer mais ne sont pas reconnues en maladie pro et n'ayant pas ou peu de diplômes, ne pourraient exercer que dans d'autres métiers que leur santé ne permettent pas.
Allez dire à mes parents et beaux parents, qui ont travaillés comme des bêtes, dépendants de la météo, qui a une âge très avancé, travaillent encore, à l'heure où beaucoup se reposent et profitent de leurs retraites depuis un bon moment déjà,  mais eux, ne peuvent pas, parce que pour avoir nourris la France n'ont que 750 € de retraite.
Allez leur dire qu ils n'avaient qu à faire autre chose, et vous auriez sucé des cailloux en guise de repas 
Sans faire de politique, vos propos, hautains, me rappellent vaguement quelqu'un.


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Catie, c'est vous le sketch

En tant que juriste, vous ne pouvez ignorer que mon propos est juste.


Que vous ayez fait une reconversion, c'était bien votre choix, les inconvénients que vous décrivez , vous les avez choisis, vous voulez juste prendre le côté qui vous plaît dans votre métier.

Perso que les mam aient des avantages ou des inconvénients, je m'en fiche un peu, ce que je vois , c'est que la relation employeur employée est détournée mais vous cherchez tellement d'échappatoires pour ne pas le reconnaître que vous en devenez ridicule. La loi est la loi, gardez votre côté couteau suisse si ça vous intéresse, n'empêche que vous ne pouvez pas me donner un seul argument qui démontre le contraire. Vous êtes subordonnée à votre employeur et cela n'est quasiment jamais respecté sur le terrain.


----------



## liline17 (26 Novembre 2022)

Aurore, nous avons à répondre de nos actes à la PMI, si un employeur nous demande de faire quelque chose qui va à l'encotre de l'interêt de l'enfant, et ça arrive assez souvent, comme par exemple empêcher un enfant de dormir, dans l'espoir pour ses parents qu'il dormira mieux la nuit, lien de subordination ou pas, nous devons le refuser.
La situation est très différente de celle d'un chef d'entreprise et de ses employées, nous avons une énorme pression de la PMI pour préserver nos accueillis et il y a beaucoup plus de parents défaillants que je ne l'imaginais avant de débuter dans la profession.
Heureusement, nous pouvons choisir nos employeurs, si il m'arrive de me tromper, le plus souvent, tout se passe bien, et nos employeurs nous demande souvent conseil, ce qui n'est pas  le cas dans une entreprise


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Nounounath, j'ai moi même fait un prêt pour mes études, je l'ai dit, je ne viens pas d'un milieu favorisé mais je ne me cherche pas d'excuses.

J'ai récemment vu Philippe Crozon en conférence, plus de bras, plus de jambes à 27 ans et aujourd'hui, il a traversé la Manche à la nage, il fait le Dakar, il ouvre une école pour handicapés, cette semaine l'exploit de Théo Curin....

Mon mari et moi nous nous sommes battus pour avoir ce que nous voulions et nous y sommes arrivés.

Je suis par contre très carrée, et pour moi le respect de la loi est fondamental. Pas un seul de mes arguments juridiques n'a été contré, vous ne voulez pas voir que votre contrat vous impose la subordination à votre employeur, libre à vous...mais vous n'etes pas dans les clous


----------



## liline17 (26 Novembre 2022)

ben si justement, je viens de vous expliquer pourquoi nous devons garder un libre arbitre, vous ne m'avez pas lu?


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Lilline 17 vous êtes la seule à me donner un argument que je peux entendre, merci


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Novembre 2022)

Les demandes de mes employeurs seront reçues avec bienveillance si elles ne vont pas à l'encontre de la sécurité physique et morale de mes accueillis. Et oui dans ce cadre j'ai légalement le droit de dire non et d'en référer à ma PMI ne vous en déplaise. J'ai également le droit de conseiller mes employeurs sur la nutrition, le sommeil ... Je suis une professionnelle de la petite enfance, je réponds à cahier des charges national et je me forme. J'ai donc des connaissances et des compétences.  Je dois répondre à un référentiel national et mes potentiels employeurs en sont avisés à la lecture de mon livret d'accueil. Vous connaissez bien mal notre profession.


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Catie cela je peux l'entendre.

Mais le reniement du lien, ... c'est bon, j'arrête , je me suis suffisamment exprimée dessus, je remercie celles qui ont compris.

Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## fanny35 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Aurore,

Je pense que tout le monde a compris le lien de subordination mais certaines choses que vous avez dites me font réagir...

 - certains parents ne maitrisent ni la convention, ni les lois, et nous devons tout contrôler voire tout faire au niveau administratif. 
   Donc facile de se prévaloir du statut d'employeur si c'est le salarié qui fait mon travail... 


 - Nous avons des aides pour l'installation, certes, sommes indemnisées quand malades, mais vous êtes loin d'imaginer les dépenses engagées pour couvrir une installation qui répondent aux demandes de la PMI et aux normes de sécurité (si nos aides étaient si intéressantes, d'ailleurs, notre profession de serait pas autant désertée) et les salaires sont souvent très bas. 
Donc je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire que nous bénéficions d'avantages conséquents par rapport au nombre d'heures effectuées et aux responsabilités.

 - Certains parents (quels bons employeurs) ne nous paient pas (tribunal et démarches), ne respectent ni notre vie privée ni notre domicile

 - Nous subissons des demandes contradictoires de certains PE, des demandes qui peuvent aller contre l'intérêt de leur enfant mais aussi des autres accueillis. Etant des professionnelles de la petite enfance, avec une formation continue, il nous est demandé de conseiller les parents et de prendre les décisions qui s'imposent quand c'est nécessaire, quelque soit l'avis du parent... et pour la sécurité de l'enfant

 - Nous devons rendre des comptes à la PMI et c'est notre responsabilité qui est engagée en cas de problème 

Bref, je ne dis pas que tous vos arguments sont irrecevables, mais il y a la façon de le dire.
Si une assistante maternelle vous donne un conseil en toute bienveillance, vous pouvez l'accepter comme venant d'une professionnelle qui veut vous aider et aider votre enfant, et non comme d'une subordonnée qui n'a rien à dire.
Comme disent mes collègues, la relation de confiance et le bien de l'enfant sont plus importants.
Mes PE reçoivent souvent des conseils et même m'en demandent, et ne me jettent jamais au visage mon statut de subordonnée.
Nous travaillons ensemble pour trouver des solutions. 
Concernant les PE fonctionnant autrement, et qui croient encore que nous sommes "corvéables à merci et qu'on doit dire oui à tout",  je démissionne (j'aurais pu dire je les renvoie mais je ne suis qu'une employée).
J'ai travaillé ailleurs, et mes meilleurs patrons étaient ceux qui me faisaient adhérer à leur façon de voir, jamais ceux qui me disaient "je suis le chef, donc tais toi!"

Bon courage à toutes!


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

@Aurore50

« *Avantages : Pole Emploi, IRCEM (chèques vacances, fonds de solidarité), prime d'installation CAF, arrêt maladie indemnisés Sécu+IRCEM , abattement fiscal , ce qui n'est pas le cas des indépendants (qui n'ont pas de lein de subordination) »
Avantages : Pole Emploi, IRCEM (chèques vacances, fonds de solidarité), prime d'installation CAF, arrêt maladie indemnisés Sécu+IRCEM , abattement fiscal , ce qui n'est pas le cas des indépendants*

ET

Un truc GÉNIAL si l’on est ENCORE EN FORME dès 60 ans SI carrière longue donc à la RETRAITE et 4 CONTRATS total SANS la retraite donc en bonus par chez moi 1.200€ environ par enfant ... bah oui tarif MAXIMUM + 12 € par jour en indemnités d’entretien et nourriture ... donc OUI BEAUCOUP D’AVANTAGES sauf UN quand même des impôts à payer sur la retraite + impôts locaux ENCORE cette année 😩😫 et là c’est DRAMATIQUE 😫😩😅😂🤣

Et encore que 4 enfants par jour ...car pdt le Covid jusqu’à 6 🙌😁

Aurore vous avez entièrement raison, beaucoup d’avantages et j’aurais dû le faire bien + tôt 😉


----------



## kikine (26 Novembre 2022)

quel fonds de solidarité ????

j'aimerais bien savoir où il était celui-là quand la maman m'a laissée travailler sans salaire.... ou quand une autre a payé avec un chèque en bois.....


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

Heu ... chèque SPORT et CULTURE ...bon ...  pour revenus faibles malgré tout ...😏

Ça ce sont les AVANTAGES quand tout va bien ..

*Par contre les INCONVÉNIENTS il y en a à la pelle*

IMPAYÉS
PARENTS IMBUS DE LEUR PERSONNE
PARENTS QUI FONT N’IMPORTE QUOI donc les AM doivent tout reprendre de zéro pour TOUT diversification, alimentation,  sieste etc

et j’en passe.

Donc le mieux est de faire AM ce ne sont que 2 x 60h de formation MAIS il faut un MINIMUM de 10/20 et SURTOUT beaucoup de doigter pour faire ce job

Pas donné à tout le monde, qui dès le départ sont recalés dès leur demande ... pour leurs compétences, même envoyés voir le *psychologue* car réponses douteuses lors du premier entretien,  et aussi leur habitation,
Et
Avoir un CASIER N•2 VIERGE en + du 3


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que le mieux est d'en rester là avec cette personne imbue de sa personne car pour elle: ass mat = juste à fermer sa bouche car sous contrat avec un employeur" çà on l'a bien compris pas de conseils sur rien elle sait déjà tout !!! perso votre genre de PE je fuis ... et l'IRCEM laisser moi rigoler il ne faut rien gagner car le salaire du mari est compté alors oui vous côté avantages c'est surement vols gratuits tickets restaurants et vacances etc ... j'en reste là car vous nous épuisez ...


----------



## LadyA. (26 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 a dit: 


> Nounounath je fais partie des gens qui considèrent qu'on est acteur de sa vie.
> 
> Plein de gens dans mon entourage ont entrepris des reconversions personnelles, quelquefois à des âges avancés.
> 
> ...


Lien de subordination,  oui, ça me fait doucement rigoler...
Ds quels métiers,  si ce n'est le nôtre,  l'employeur ne paie aucune charge et à droit à une aide souvent conséquente ( 314€ aide mediane) et un crédit d'impôts qui en plus est augmenté de 700€ au 1er janvier ?
Bien souvent, on  ne coûte  quasi rien aux p.e. ..


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Selena8nge vous savez ce qu'elles vous disent les "vieilles peaux" ? vous en reviendrez de vos méthodes modernes ... ce ne sera bientôt plus mon problème ... vous vous êtes donné le mot avec Aurore ??? 2 nouvelles 2 vilaines ! 😵


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Novembre 2022)

C'est sur que pour un enfant, dormir dans la chaise haute c'est idéal ! 🙃 Les bras m'en tombent ! ☹️


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

@selena8nge 

« . Et bien aujourd'hui, il dort dans la chaise haute à côté de moi (et non plus sur moi ouf), il ne hurle pus quand je m éloigne et même s il reste très caractériel tout le monde est bcp plus détendu. »

Il a 16 mois et vous l’avez depuis ses 4 mois ! ...

*Conseils et infos « d’une vieille »

Et bien NON pas dans une chaise haute ... une puer est passée à l’improviste chez une AM qui lui a sorti la même chose, elle a été convoquée *car elle ne savait pas gérer. Une sieste c’est dans un lit, ou au sol, mais sûrement pas sur une chaise haute.

*Pour info un enfant de 15 mois est mort il y a quelques années dans mon département, sur une chaise haute ... il dormait ...OUI ... mais la tête baissée ... *

📌 regarder sur internet il y a plein de faits divers à ce sujet. 
*
⚠️ ATTENTION 

De 2009 à 2021 au moins 13 décès ont été signalés. Dormir sur une chaise haute peut entraîner une suffocation. *


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

A Lady A

Ben dans tous les métiers où il y a des apprentis, en CAP par exemple, ça ne coûte rien aux employeurs

Et je ne crois pas qu'un apprenti remettrait en cause son lien de subordination....
Vous confondez tout, subordination, rémunération et aide

A kikine,

L'IRCEM a une action sociale avec des aides financières

A Angèle

Les imbues de leurs personnes, ce sont toutes celles qui sont fières de rembarrer leurs employeurs parce qu'elles savent mieux qu'eux. Et puis, ce n'est pas beau d'être jalouse de la réussite des autres (ouh la vilaine).

A  Fanny

Je comprends tout à fait votre point de vue, je vous remercie pour votre post très mesuré, je demande juste que les am qui sont fières de rembarrer les parents et de leur faire des leçons de morale se rendent compte que ce n'est pas normal


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982 et @Catie6432

Vous avez eu la même réaction.

La dernière puer qui est venue me voir, m’a parlé de cette AM qui faisait même dormir 2 enfants sur des chaises hautes, elle a été convoquée direct à la PMI

Les bras m’en tombent ! Les visites surprises devraient être plus souvent ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Novembre 2022)

*J'ai loupé un épisode ??? Ce post, prend des tournures, pour le moins innatendues.
selena8nge, vous pouvez vous exprimer, donner votre opinion, les forums sont faits pour ça, mais être irrespectueuse, en traitant des gens que vous ne connaissez pas, de "vieilles peaux", là, vous exagérez.
J'ai eu des désaccords, sur certains sujets, MAIS, je n'ai jamais traité les gens ainsi !
Je vous fais un gros câlin 😘, pour vous apaiser*


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

@NounouNat2

« vieilles peaux » oui je n’avais lu que vieilles ... mais carrément « de vieilles peaux «  donc ce qui signifie *périmée, dépassée, désuète en définition


Par contre les « vieilles peaux » ne mettront pas un enfant de 16 MOIS, déjà TRÈS GRAND,  à dormir sur une chaise haute avec risque de décès de l’enfant par une SUFFOCATION ! 


Merci aux « vieilles peaux » d'éviter un décès chez une assistante maternelle 😡*


----------



## fanny35 (26 Novembre 2022)

@selena8nge 

Chacun a sa méthode, du moment qu'elle est non violente et respecte le bien et la sécurité de "l'ensemble des accueillis".
On a le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec les méthodes des autres, car nous sommes toutes différentes (expériences, vécu...)

Cependant, je rejoins NounouNat2 sur le fait qu'il est inutile d'être irrespectueux...

Et je rejoins "les vieilles" (désolée, c'est pour rire), sur le fait qu'une chaise haute n'est pas faite pour dormir:
1) risque d'asphyxie
2) mauvaise posture et douleurs voire pire
3) l'enfant ne voudra plus dormir dans un lit...
4) Si la PMI est avertie, adieu l'agrément

J'espère que cela vous permettra de réviser votre jugement un peu rapide, et de ne pas jeter la pierre trop vite.
Nos collègues plus anciennes (je n'ai pas dit vieilles!) ne sont pas forcément dépassées, suivent des formations comme nous et ont des avis intéressants de par leur expérience. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## nounouflo (26 Novembre 2022)

Je trouve dommage que ce sujet prenne une telle ampleur.
Et c’est avec ce genre de post, où plus Personnes ne se respectent que ce forum risque de fermer…
Alors gardons ce forum avec des sujets utiles pour nous aider à avancer sereinement dans notre beau métier …
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## AssMat91 (26 Novembre 2022)

Soyez indulgents avec les parents. Je suis mère et assistante maternelle. Parfois les parents essayent, mais ils arrivent pas. Mon premier fils on le couchait dans son lit et il s'endormait tout seul sans aucun problème. Mon deuxième n'est pas du tout comme ça. Aujourd'hui ça a été la première fois qu'il s'est endormi dans son lit, sans pleurs, mais des râlements, avec moi à côté. Il a 12 mois et demi. Et ce n'est pas la première fois non plus que j'ai essayé. De temps en temps j'essaie. Aujourd'hui il a accepté, il a pas pleuré (toujours comme un fou). 45min après il s'est endormi


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Novembre 2022)

Comme vous les filles le coup de la chaise haute je ne cautionne pas du tout ce fait bien évidemment ... j'étais restée sur le mot "vieille peau" et je n'ai pas trouvé bon de répondre encore en plus à ce post c'est donné de l'importance à cette personne qui ne sait pas s'occuper d'un enfant de 16 mois contrairement à nous les "anciennes" BON dimanche !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bon dimanche ! nounouflo je ne comprends pas que cette ass mat qui nous a qd même traitée de "vieilles peaux" aurait dû être sanctionnée par le site !!! j'ai été moi-même bloquée 3 jours pour avoir cité le nom d'un site juste en donnant la première lettre ! alors il faut se laisser insulter ? surtout que ses méthodes ne sont vraiment pas adaptées pour le sommeil d'un enfant de 16 mois et c'est nous les incapables ??? bref ...


----------



## liline17 (27 Novembre 2022)

je ne trouve pas son intervention, elle a été supprimée?


----------



## kikine (27 Novembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> je ne trouve pas son intervention, elle a été supprimée?


oui elle a été modérée encore heureux... ici ça va assez vite ils sont réactifs
j'espère que oui qu'elle ai été bloquée car franchement....


----------

